# Saliva



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone heard the new Saliva single, "Survival of the Sickest"?
It kicks big time ass.
The new album of the same title will be released in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Not really a big Saliva fan, but I actually like that song.


----------

